# show cats



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

im pondering showing cats . i know nothing about it .

ive read that you can show household pet cats at shows and neutered cats .
what id like to know is what if you get a pedigree cat that is not registered or a pedigree that is not considered show quality can that be shown in the pet cat class or not . and if you get a moggy or unregistered cat do you have to register it somewhere before it can be shown?.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Any cat, pedigree or otherwise, can be shown in the pet section as long as it's neutered and registered with the GCCF. It doesn't have to be a pedigree to be registered, but it does have to be registered to be shown.


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Any cat, pedigree or otherwise, can be shown in the pet section as long as it's neutered and registered with the GCCF. It doesn't have to be a pedigree to be registered, but it does have to be registered to be shown.


thanks , so what do they look for in the pet section ? how do the pet class and normnal breed classes differ if you can show a pedigree in either ? oh is that neutered cats can only be shown in the pet class ? im not interested in breeding so any cat that i got would be neutered regardless of it being a moggy or pedigree. i have a little girl cat but i dont think she would be any good for being shown as she doesnt care to be held and from what ive seen of cat shows the judge takes them out of the cage and holds them . i dont think she would like that at all . given that shes female if i got another cat would it be better to get a male or female . ive only ever had female cats before.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

there are 2 sections in household pets..
1 none pedigree
2 pedigree

you can show any pet as long as you know which part to put them in...

basically none ped is for all moggies
pedigree is for all cats of known parentage even if both differant breeds..ie.. ragdoll cross BSH or they are not up to the point standards of the GCCF

we have cats in ped pet as they are not up to standard eg.. our blue bi colour ragdoll boy has too much white on his face so he goes as ped pet

the main things they look for in pets is temperment.. looks.. grooming ..


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> there are 2 sections in household pets..
> 1 none pedigree
> 2 pedigree
> 
> ...


tharts cool i didnt know that thanks. are there lots of shows with the pet classes or not many . it definatly sounds the way to go since im more interested in getting a freindly pretty cat rather than one with a posh show background as i dont want to breed i just thought it might be a nice hobby to start .


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd suggest going along to a couple of shows to see how things work  You can find a list on the GCCF website and I'm sure most of them will have pet classes. Of course it's the big show, the Supreme, at the NIC Birmingham this Saturday - not far from you if you wanted to have a look there.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

carly87 said:


> Any cat, pedigree or otherwise, can be shown in the pet section as long as it's neutered and registered with the GCCF. It doesn't have to be a pedigree to be registered, but it does have to be registered to be shown.


Not entirely true  cats shown in the Household Pet section do NOT have to be registered, several of the pedigree cats shown in the Pedigree Pet section ARE registered but as pedigrees, at the moment the GCCF has no registration scheme for HPs, non or pet peds, only pedigree cats shown in the pedigree section have to be registered. All cats shown as HPs, however, have to be neutered by 6 months old.

Carol


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

As regards showing, then yes, temperament is the main criteria for the HPs, with grooming and condition also important, so a cat that is not keen on being handled would probably not do as well. Pretty much every show has an HP section. 

Nowadays there are set classes, split by coat length (long/semi long and short) , colour - self with or without white (ie a single or two coloured cat, black, black & white etc), tabby, ginger tabby and tortie, and anything else - and sex, and certificates are awarded similar to in the pedigree section so HPs can now win the same level of titles as the pedigrees - theirs are called Master Cat instead of Champion or Premier and the basic MC can be gained then Grand Master Cat, Imperial and Olympian - each title requires 3 or 5 certifiactes (awarded for winning the class if the judge feels the cat is worthy of it) from 3 or 5 different judges, then the cat moves up to the next level 

It is great fun and the majority of people in the section are friendly, althoguh as with any competitive hobby there are always some who take it TOO seriously 

Going to a show to see how it all works first is an excellent idea.

Carol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Here is a link to the GCCF show list, just about all shows run a pet section and your in the right area as there are lots of shows in the midlands area throughout the year......best wishes.........Chris

http://www.gccfcats.org/showsnew.html


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

And the HP info leaflet, sorry, have to post this as not only does it explain things it also has a rather special cat on the front LOL

http://www.gccfcats.org/pdf/hhpinfoforexh.pdf


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

dear god its complicated !


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

its not really....


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> its not really....


my mind is boggled already lol
i guess its easier when you have an actual cat so you know what is relevant to your particular cat . i think if i do this i will need a mentor to make sure im doing everything right with regard to entering the correct classes .


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

It's really not as complicated as it seems, you just need a well groomed, friendly cat in good condition, neutered if over 6 months old and up to date with its vaccinations. Then once you are sure you know what coat length and colour and sex it is .... the rest is easy LOL.

Seriously, visit a few shows first. There's the Supreme this Saturday as has already been said then there is the Maidstone and Medway in December at Bracknell I think, and several shows together on the one day at Stoneleigh in january.


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

yes definatly plan to go to a few shows , been to a few in the past but only as a spectator .

dont even have a clue as to what kind of kitten to get i like bengal cats , anything spotty or stripey but i also like ragdolls and birmans , burmese and absynians . but really anything spotty or tortoiseshell would be best as those are probably my favorites. i expect it will just be a case of waiting until the right kitten shows up . searching probably wont help because all kittens are amazingly cute . even my sisters rex cats who look like aliens lol.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

A nice tabby or tortie rescue non pedigree would be good  We have a tortie rescue who has recently become the very first HP to win the Bronze Olympian award 

Moggies CAN win prizes LOL

Carol


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

all three of my mogs that I show have done reasonabley well considering how little I show  and I'm in it for the fun

a wee bit of advice I wouldn't get a bengal unless very used to cats as they are one of the more challenging breeds - kinda like someone who has *never* owned any kind of dog going for a high energy breed like a working springer or a weimaraner

there are many tabbies of any colour in rescue desperate for a home and as far as showing goes - just make sure they are well handled, well groomed, well used to travel and happy getting attention from strangers 

you can buy a 'show pack' fairly cheaply for GCCF with blankets, food bowls and litter tray in white either online or at a show where you go to spectate

I tend to find the HP and PP (household pet and pedigree pet) sections very laid back as for us, as a rule, it is for fun - our pets are neutered, we don't have a breeding line at stake and we have such variation in the group that it really is 'what does the judge like best' 

welcome to the madhouse


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> all three of my mogs that I show have done reasonabley well considering how little I show  and I'm in it for the fun
> 
> a wee bit of advice I wouldn't get a bengal unless very used to cats as they are one of the more challenging breeds - kinda like someone who has *never* owned any kind of dog going for a high energy breed like a working springer or a weimaraner
> 
> ...


i heard that bengals are more dog like than other cats so i didnt think it would be an issue since ive always had dogs so am well used to dog like behaviour.
i will be checking out the local rescue for any patterned kittens , i think it would have to be a kitten so that it gets used to being handled and travelling etc and maybe our current cat would accept a kitten better.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

hmm bengals... not really heared anything good about them.. i do like them but from what i have heared/read about.. they can be really boistrous..

raggies.. we have 3.. a blue point..a blue bi-colour and a blue tortie(which we bred from the blue..)
we have had a birman.. but unfortunatly we had to have him rehomed as he kept attacking the other cats..
we also have 2 selkirk rex.. 1 short curly boy and a variant(long straight hair)

if you can.. why not go to the supreme on saturday.. they have a pet section.


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

i may have found my kitten  im going to look at her in the morning . its funny when i saw her pic online i immedietly said to b/f THATS MY CAT unfortunatly when i tried to get the number of the advertiser it turned out to be a pay to view system . that undid the it is meant to be feeling . today i looked at two litters of kittens but they wernt the ones , we just didnt click . i get home feeling a bit despondant . wed been to every shop in town to try to find an advert for the kitten i saw online but nothing . then i get home booted the computer up , opened up a freeads page and BAM that kitten is first on the page . my boyfreind said hes never seen me dial a number so fast in my life lol im just hoping noone goes and gets her today . 

so just incase she is THE ONE . anyone want to give me a crash course on getting a new kitten. i particularly want to know wether you can crate a kitten like a puppy during the night . id like to do this initially until im sure all critters are happy with one another . i have a soft crate in my bedroom thats big enough for a bed and a litter tray etc . im just thinking i might sleep better knowing that there is no chance of her getting into strife somehow when im asleep.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I crated all my cats when unsupervised for their first few weeks in the house - it's a fab way to allow interaction but safely


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

Maude is here


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very sweet :001_wub:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

What a cute little thing she is 

I'm picking my two terrors up tomorrow so I'm sure we'll have stories to share!!

I believe that there's a FiFe show in Lutterworth in a couple of weeks time. I only just heard about it so I'm not sure if that is the actual location but it wouldn't be too far away from you. 

Seriously, the shows are great fun.

I'm possibly going to show mine in January, although I'm not committing myself just yet.


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> What a cute little thing she is
> 
> I'm picking my two terrors up tomorrow so I'm sure we'll have stories to share!!
> 
> ...


cool  what kind of kitties are you getting ?


----------

